# What to do with my bonus points?



## heisenberg815 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi all,
I have about 15,000 bonus points set to expire at the end of June that I haven't been able to utilize yet.  My options seem to be 1) convert to Hilton Honors points at 1:25 or 2) deposit with RCI.  I have a lot of HHonors points already so not sure I want to convert, plus the value isn't that great.  I could deposit with RCI but I did it once before and lost the points because I didn't reserve anything in the allotted timeframe.

I am trying to maximize my value here, any suggestions for other ways to use the points before they expire?

Thanks!!


----------



## keen1988 (Jun 20, 2017)

HHonor point isn't worth it. Any trip plan for the next three years? Once deposit with RCI, you'll have 2 years to use them, and can pay a fee to extend them to the third year.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 20, 2017)

RCI -- good through two more _calendar_ years -- end of 2019, plus can extend for ~$100 thereafter.  RCI can be quite valuable if you spend a lot of time researching highly rated resorts and creating OGSes for them.  Hilton points can be more useful (e.g. to save $100-$200 here and there for those 1 night stays you inevitably need), but not as valuable on a per point basis (_if_ you use RCI for some top tier exchanges).


----------



## GT75 (Jun 20, 2017)

You can use them to book a trip in HGCV for usage in next 9 months.  (Like HI)  The problem will be if you need to cancel that trip.     I know that @alwysonvac has posted information on what can happen if you need to cancel if bonus points have expired.


----------



## Remy (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd spend a month in Hawaii in March before I'd let those bonus points go to Honors points. RCI is a distant second.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## presley (Jun 20, 2017)

If you already have more points than you will use, you can use the bonus points towards next year's MFs. You need to call right away to discuss your options before they expire. I'd call right away and ask what the choices are.

There are some places where there are hotels and no timeshares. Converting to Hhonors is good for that. It is not the best value, but the best value is using them to stay at a HGVC resort and it doesn't sound like you'll be doing that.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 20, 2017)

Personally, I like @Remy recommendation (a month in HI would be great especially in February/March timeframe since you are from Ohio).    


Again, I would recommend to try the use the bonus points as intended, staying at HGVC resorts. I would estimate that option to be worth ~$2500.    
Another option would be deposit into RCI.    That would give you two more years to use the points but there are fees involved.     I know that some (such as @rfc0001) put that worth fairly high also.    I am not the best one to judge RCI because I really haven't used the system because I don't like it.
Using 15000 bonus points will pay $1500 of MFs.
Convert to Hilton Honors.
Those to me are your best options listed in order.   Of course, the worst option will be to lose the bonus points because of non-use.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 20, 2017)

So here's how I figured things out, BTW, in terms of the "value".

First:
I *assume* the cost/point is best used as HGVC club reservations.  Why?  Let's pretend for a moment.

My 7200 point package has MF of around $1040.  That puts "value" per point around:
$0.14/point

OK, so now we have the "deposit into RCI" option.  I believe there's a fee involved.  I think it's $84 online.  Let's pretend you deposit 7200 points, with the MF of $1040 and the $84, that puts the value per point at:  $0.156/point.  (although remember it's $230 or something to book with RCI after that, vs. HGVC of $55, I think).  So that further "dilutes" the value.  Sorta.  Sometimes it's "cheaper" to get a 2 BR RCI unit for say, 4800 points whereas some HGVC units are 7200 points.


Paying MF.  According to the club rules, 2500 bonus points  = $250, which puts a value at: $0.10/point

Club perks such as cruises.  It appears that it's a static value now, at least with cruises only.  Previous cruise partner, it varied.
7200 points is about $740.  That puts the value at:  $0.103/point.

Now we have conversion to Hhonors.
7200 points at 25:1 would be: 180,000 hhonors points.  Currently average redemption is between $0.004 - $0.006/point.
That puts the "value" around:  $720 - $1080 for your bonus points.  That puts per point between:  $0.10 - $0.15/point

So let's see what we have:

So if I rank in order of $/point we have:

#1:  Convert to RCI at around $0.156/point
#2:  Potentially Hhonors conversion at the $0.15/point, but it could be lower
#3:  HGVC bookings
#4:  Club Perk for cruising
#5:  Credit toward MF


Again the variance for #2/hhonors is something of a weird animal.  I originally redeemed 420,000 hhonors for a 7-night stay (this is with 5th night free) at the Casa Marina in Key West.  Booking value would've been about $330/night plus $30/day resort fee.  So at that point, "value" would've been (let's see, doing math....)  $2520/420000 = $0.006/point.  (this was before the devaluation).  But after reading the reviews and my Galleon Resort RCI exchange came through, I cancelled it and booked the Embassay Suites on Waikiki instead for 5 nights.


Hope this helps put things into perspective.  You could always do a combination of the above.  Personally, having to book 15000 bonus points in RCI in 2 years would be tough for me, but I'm picky for where I want to stay and limited by how much money I have (haha) for that darn airfare.

Again, some of my assumptions are based on my MF for 7200 point.  That may change things for the HGVC/RCI values.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 20, 2017)

GT75 said:


> I know that @alwysonvac has posted information on what can happen if you need to cancel if bonus points have expired.



Per the current Club rules it doesn't look like the past options are available because the current rules state:
*Bonus Point reservations cancelled after the expiration date of the Bonus Points result in 100% forfeiture of applied Bonus Points.*


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 20, 2017)

GT75 said:


> I know that @alwysonvac has posted information on what can happen if you need to cancel if bonus points have expired.



Here's what I previously posted.

_I received bonus points as reimbursement for my bad HGVC stay in 2014.

Here's what I was told in 2015 when I emailed HGVC about the use of Bonus Points for HGVC resort reservations._

_You do not have to travel before your bonus points expire, just be sure to book something with them before they expire. During the Club Reservation window, you can book up to 9 months in advance with them with the exception of West 57th Street which is 44 days from check out and Hokulani which is 6 months from check out._

_If you have to cancel your reservation before they expire, your bonus points will be returned. *If you make a last minute cancellation after your bonus points have expired, you will have the opportunity to extend them for 3 months for a $99 fee. You will have up to 6 months past the expiration date of your bonus points to extend them and the 3 months would start from whatever day you pay the $99.*_​


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 20, 2017)

Whatever you do, don't let them expire.

I agree book Hawaii, a cruise, airfare or anything else.
Or even an family reunion trip or friends gathering to Orlando, Vegas, California and/or South Carolina.


----------

